# Living in Parma



## SamanthaW (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi There

I'm new to this site. My boyfriend and I have recently moved to Parma and will be living here for the next two years. My boyfriend is the expat and therefor has a job here and keeps quite busy with it.

I study online from home (Denmark), so i keep somewhat occupied - but as I am a very active and social person this will not keep me going forever.

I'm hoping to find a part-time job or even some charity work for a starters. My Italien isn't too well yet, though I understand most of it.

Any advice on where to look for job? I speak fluently English, Danish and know Spanish and a little german.

And not at least - where to go for some social interactions? It gets a bit lonely only speaking to my boyfriend.

/ Samantha


----------



## Sbrisolone (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,
I'm Italian and I live near Parma - I recently moved back to my hometown after university.
Although I'm planning to move again I'm definitely here at the moment!
Feel free to PM me.

Luca


----------



## chelsea22 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi, I'm British and moved to Parma as my husband is Italian. 
There are lots going on for expats and there is an internations Parma that meets monthly for drinks.
If you would like to meet up for a drink then message me.

Ciao


----------

